# cryosurgery to cervix



## pscott (Dec 28, 2011)

I am trying to find the correct CPT code for this procedure.
Doc did Cryrosurgery on pt in her office
for Cervical dysplasia, using a Wallach cryotherapy machine,
freezing the cervix for a full 5 minutes. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## ajs (Dec 28, 2011)

pscott said:


> I am trying to find the correct CPT code for this procedure.
> Doc did Cryrosurgery on pt in her office
> for Cervical dysplasia, using a Wallach cryotherapy machine,
> freezing the cervix for a full 5 minutes. Any ideas?
> Thanks!



57511 Cautery of Cervix, cryotherapy, initial or repeat


----------

